# Admin Tool

## Kreismeister

Hi!

Weiß jemand, ob es außer Webmin auch noch andere _freie_ AdminTools speziell für einen Webserver, der mehrere Domains hosten soll, gibt?

Vielleicht gibt es da ja OpenSource Bemühungen, denen man sich anschließen kann.

Danke,

KM

----------

## dakjo

wozu ? ey du hast nu Linux, du brauchst nix mehr klicki bunti !

Nein, nimms nicht so ernst, da gibts nen Project http://sourceforge.net/projects/openms/ kannst dir ja ma angucken.

Aber ich glaub, apache ist so mächtig, das möchte man garnicht mit nem gui tun.

----------

## Donnergurgler

 *Quote:*   

> Nein, nimms nicht so ernst, da gibts nen Project http://sourceforge.net/projects/openms/ kannst dir ja ma angucken.
> 
> 

 

Der letzte (und einzigste Snapshot) scheint vom

September 2001 zu sein. IMHO nicht wirklich aktuell

und wird scheinbar auch nicht weiterentwickelt.

Chao,

Jens

----------

## toskala

investier deine zeit wirklich lieber in ein paar ordentliche bücher/howtos, diese gui sachen bilden in den allermeisten fällen nur einen teil der optionen ab und das auch oftmals sehr starr, taugt nicht für ernsthafte bemühungen und ausserdem lernt man nix dabei ausser ne gui zu bedienen.

----------

## sarahb523

 *toskala wrote:*   

> investier deine zeit wirklich lieber in ein paar ordentliche bücher/howtos, diese gui sachen bilden in den allermeisten fällen nur einen teil der optionen ab und das auch oftmals sehr starr, taugt nicht für ernsthafte bemühungen und ausserdem lernt man nix dabei ausser ne gui zu bedienen.

 

ohne jetzt mal wieder pro/kontra gui anfangen zu wollen. Es kann durchaus positiv sein das manche guis die optionsvielfallt beschränken. Ich nutze z.b. immer wenn ich vor kde sitze (zu 98& der fall) KSSH. dieses frontend beschränkt ssh auf das nötigste was ich brauche (naja eigentlich hab ich bis auf -X noch keine der optionen ernsthaft genutzt). Außerdem können guis manchmal funktionen zu den cmd tools hinzufügen die es in dem tool nicht gibt. Bei KSSH z.b. mag ich besonders die history funktion  :Smile: 

Naja ich möchte nich sagen gui ist besser, aber es kann genauso wie die shell diverse vorteile bringen.  Aber ich denke das sollte hier nicht das Thema sein, denn der Poster wird schon wissen, das er via shell alles erreichen kann.

Nebenbei kenn ich nichts weiter brauchbares als webmin. Wer will kann auch eigene Admin tools basteln. So schwer ist das nun auch nicht (hab auch schon angefangen, aber aus zeitgründen erstmal eingestellt)

----------

## toskala

sarah:

klar, spricht im prinzip nix gegen guis, die sind ja auch manchmal echt praktisch (ich gebs ja zu  :Wink: )  aber naja, ausser webmin und confixx fällt mir nicht wirklich viel ein, aber das ist ja beides nur bedingt opensource.

----------

## moe

vhcs, secoto und irgendwas mit x am anfang gabs auch noch..

----------

## xces

Recht neu wäre auch SysCP.

----------

## Luxus

yo ich hab auch mal einen how-to dafür geschrieben

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285445&highlight=syscp

(sorry für den spam.. aber ich will das ihn jeder findet  :Very Happy: )

----------

## misterjack

 *Luxus wrote:*   

> yo ich hab auch mal einen how-to dafür geschrieben
> 
> siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285445&highlight=syscp
> 
> (sorry für den spam.. aber ich will das ihn jeder findet )

 

kannste ja mal auf deutsch übersetzen und auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com mal einpflegen  :Wink: 

----------

## Luxus

dazu ist es mir noch nicht vollständig genug  :Very Happy: 

ausserdem mach ich den englischen fertig und hoffe das ihn dann jemand aus dankbarkeit ins deutsche übersetzt  :Very Happy: 

----------

